# WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur Light-Fork gut und wo für geeignet?



## Hamstar3 (8. Januar 2007)

Tach zusammen hab mal wieder en paar Fragen sind ähnlich wie die letztens mit dem Vorbau......

.....also:

1.Ist die WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur Light-Fork gut? 
2.Wo für ist die geeignet......? Oder gibt es hier auch keine spezielle eignung?
3.Hab en Felt Heretic.....kann ma sie hier einbauen? Den bei Big Boy Sports steht nichts besonders.
4.Hat jemand erfahrungen im Bereich Dirt Street?


thx im vorraus


----------



## NeuSSer (8. Januar 2007)

1.  ja
2. kann man eigentlich überall fahren 
3. ja
4. ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamstar3 (8. Januar 2007)

@NeuSSer: thx.....das is mal ne konkrete antwort.....jedoch was heißt eigentlich?


aber mich würden auch noch andere meinungen interessieren


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Januar 2007)

Wo für?


----------



## Hamstar3 (8. Januar 2007)

Wo für bezogen auf die meinungen?

Weil mich auch die anderen erfahrungen interessieren?


----------



## Knacki1 (8. Januar 2007)

Die is leicht und stabil. In dein Bike passt sie auch...

Einsatzbereich: Alles ... fährst ja warscheinlich dirt oder street

Lebenslange Garantie... Preis is auch i.O.

Super Teil


----------



## Hamstar3 (8. Januar 2007)

ok thx Knacki1.......danke an alle


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (8. Januar 2007)

ich mein wenn lifetime drauf is kanns einem doch eh egal sein für was sie gedacht is ^^ n bmx is normal für dirt street


----------



## Hamstar3 (8. Januar 2007)

@1lLu$ioN: guter aspekt.......hab ich noch garnicht so wirklich bedacht! das macht die Gabel noch besser


----------



## Flatpro (8. Januar 2007)

lifetime is aber nur auf materialfehler... wenn die merken, dass du die zerlegt hast, weil du einfach dumm bist etc, dann bekommste keine neue... und mit "passt eigentlich überall rein" meinte er wohl, dass es überalll reinpasst mit 1 1/8 steuersatz , was auch standard ist... vereinzelt taucht bei billig bzw altbikes aber noch 1" auf, das würde volglich nicht passen.


----------



## Hamstar3 (8. Januar 2007)

jaja shon kla das lifetime nur auf materialfehler is.....und das man en 1 1/8" Steuersatzbraucht hab nämlich mal bei WTP direckt geguckt...da sthen mehr infos! thx to all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

